# Impossible de MAJ Ipad



## Didip0l (25 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Après avoir identifié certaines applications qui ne fonctionnaient plus son mon Ipad, il c'est avéré qu'un MAJ iOS soit nécessaire.

Probléme : dans Réglage -> Général -> L'onglet Mise à jour logiciel n'apparait pas ! (Savez-vous pourquoi ?)

Du coup, tentative de MAJ par itunes -> MAJ impossible car IOS 10.3 est nécessaire.

Comment puis-je parvenir à effectuer cette MAJ ?

En vous remerciant par avance pour votre aide !
Bonne soirée : )


----------



## Wizepat (25 Décembre 2018)

Salut,

Peux tu nous préciser la version de ton iPad et la version os installé ?


----------



## Didip0l (25 Décembre 2018)

Salut !

Dans l'onglet Général :

- Version : 4.3.5 (8L1)
- Modèle : MC979NF

Merci pour la rapidité du retour : )
++


----------



## Wizepat (25 Décembre 2018)

Didip0l a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Dans l'onglet Général :
> 
> ...



C’est un iPad 2 qui est limité à la version iOS 9. Tu devrais donc avoir la iOS 9.3.5. 
Malheureusement pour toi, tu ne pourras pas aller au delà.


----------



## Didip0l (25 Décembre 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> C’est un iPad 2 qui est limité à la version iOS 9. Tu devrais donc avoir la iOS 9.3.5.
> Malheureusement pour toi, tu ne pourras pas aller au delà.



Ok merci. Cependant, le problème se pose toujours : comment procéder à cette MAJ ?
Pourquoi est-ce que je n'ai pas la possibilité de procéder à cette MAJ depuis l'onglet général ?

Merci


----------



## Wizepat (25 Décembre 2018)

Didip0l a dit:


> Ok merci. Cependant, le problème se pose toujours : comment procéder à cette MAJ ?
> Pourquoi est-ce que je n'ai pas la possibilité de procéder à cette MAJ depuis l'onglet général ?
> 
> Merci



Ton ipad ne la supporte pas. Il est limité à la 9.3.5. Donc impossible d’installer iOS 10 et les versions ultérieures.


----------



## Didip0l (26 Décembre 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Ton ipad ne la supporte pas. Il est limité à la 9.3.5. Donc impossible d’installer iOS 10 et les versions ultérieures.


Merci pour ce retour.

Le problème est que un certains nombres d'applications (youtube par exemple) ne fonctionnent plus, une MAJ étant necessaire.
N'ai-je pas la possibilitée d'effectuer une MAJ (dans la mesure de ce qui compatible avec l'ipad 2 ?).

De quelles solutions est-ce que je dispose à ce moment là ?

Merci


----------



## Wizepat (26 Décembre 2018)

Didip0l a dit:


> Merci pour ce retour.
> 
> Le problème est que un certains nombres d'applications (youtube par exemple) ne fonctionnent plus, une MAJ étant necessaire.
> N'ai-je pas la possibilitée d'effectuer une MAJ (dans la mesure de ce qui compatible avec l'ipad 2 ?).
> ...



Comme stipuler dans mes messages précédents, l’iPad 2 ne peut aller au delà de la version 9.3.5. Donc tu ne pourras jamais installer iOS 10, 11 ,12 ...

Par exemple, pour you tube, l’application nécessite iOS 10 minimum. Tu as 2 possibilités :
- Soit passer par Safari (au passage si l’application ne fonctionne plus, tu peux la supprimer) et regarder you tube depuis Safari
- soit acheter un nouvel iPad 

Malheureusement, il n’existe aucune solution miracle à ce problème.


----------



## Didip0l (26 Décembre 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Comme stipuler dans mes messages précédents, l’iPad 2 ne peut aller au delà de la version 9.3.5. Donc tu ne pourras jamais installer iOS 10, 11 ,12 ...
> 
> Par exemple, pour you tube, l’application nécessite iOS 10 minimum. Tu as 2 possibilités :
> - Soit passer par Safari (au passage si l’application ne fonctionne plus, tu peux la supprimer) et regarder you tube depuis Safari
> ...



Hallucinant comme dilème ! Pas possible d'avoir la démarche inversion : ne pas disposer de la dernière MAj de l'appli afin de s"adapter au support ?

Dans tout les cas, merci pour l'info !


----------



## Wizepat (26 Décembre 2018)

Didip0l a dit:


> Hallucinant comme dilème ! Pas possible d'avoir la démarche inversion : ne pas disposer de la dernière MAj de l'appli afin de s"adapter au support ?
> 
> Dans tout les cas, merci pour l'info !



J’ai trouvé ceci sur internet. Je n’ai jamais essayé donc je n’ai aucun retour d’expérience dans ce domaine. 

https://pcastuces.com/pratique/astuces/4825.htm

Mais si tu un Mac ou un pc à proximité, tu peux toujours essayer. Youtube peut être un bon test.

Si d’autres nous lisent, ils auront peut être des informations à communiquer.


----------



## moderno31 (27 Décembre 2018)

Hello
Ce tuto est obsolète sur iTunes 12.8.0. Je viens de tester. J'ai un iPad 5.1.1 donc un papy qui n'est plu possible de mettre à jour mais qui fonctionne très bien avec les applis dans leur version d'époque
Ok pour Mail, SFR TV, App, Safari en navigation directe.
KO : tout ce qui touche à iCloud comme Facetime, Messages, Contacts, Calendrier. Safari bof bof car très ralenti en navigation liée à une application.

Tout est fait pour qu'on en achète un autre... ! C'est très dommage quoi ...

@Didip0l : tu aurais besoin de quoi comme application ?


----------



## Wizepat (27 Décembre 2018)

moderno31 a dit:


> Tout est fait pour qu'on en achète un autre... ! C'est très dommage quoi



Eh oui, société de consommation... Chez Apple, je trouve que les appareils tiennent bien dans le temps, comparé à la concurrence.


----------



## Didip0l (27 Décembre 2018)

Merci pour vos retours.
L'ipad est à une personne agée donc pour une utilisation très basique : youtube et quelques applications d'informations....occasionellement Facetime/Skype.

J'ai fais pas mal de recherche également mais c'est pas gagné....


----------



## moderno31 (27 Décembre 2018)

Tu vois par ex chez moi je trouve dans "/.../Music/iTunes/iTunes Media" je trouve bien un répertoire nommé "Mobile Applications" 
Les fichiers sont au format
- YouTube 11.13.7.ipa
- Dropbox 4.1.ipa
- Skype 5.11.429.ipa

Donc a mon avis si tu arrives à trouver une application supportée pour ton iPad, au mieux au maximum de la version supportée... Cela pourrait être pas mal.


----------



## PDD (6 Janvier 2019)

Même mon Ipad 3 ne peut dépasser IOS9 comme système d'exploitation.


----------

